# Olander?



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has seen if the green flag is up yet?


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

ha ha. it has to be zero degrees for at least 2 weeks for that to happen. on a serious note went & looked at it yesterday.walked on ice by the boat launch which was safe but did not go out far. The area on the west side where the ducks are was open foe quite some distance. It will be a while to get 8" "everywhere".


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I figured as much... Last year they didnt fly that green flag till there was over a foot of ice. Thanks for the reply


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone know what color flag is at Orlander? Can't get to big lake until next week so figured get my fix elsewhere...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have no reason to answer since it is so far away from me but........... We haven't been building much ice with these temps. Whatever is there might be OK to get out on but doubt any extra has been getting added. From what i have read, they are pretty cautious with letting people out there. Forecast above freezing highs for Friday, Saturday, Sunday not going to help either.



cschuller6 said:


> Anyone know what color flag is at Orlander? Can't get to big lake until next week so figured get my fix elsewhere...


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

AtticaFish - I believe Olander has to have to have green flag flying for anyone to be on ice, for any reason...


----------



## Joe Sylvania (Apr 2, 2010)

This morning it was still red. I live across the street from the park and see the flag every day. There is some open water on the northwest corner where the geese hang out.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Joe Sylvania said:


> This morning it was still red. I live across the street from the park and see the flag every day. There is some open water on the northwest corner where the geese hang out.


You probably know a guy by the name of Gene who fishes there. He sure catches a pile of fish on marshmellows out of there.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> You probably know a guy by the name of Gene who fishes there. He sure catches a pile of fish on marshmellows out of there.


marshmellows?? if no bites its something you can snack on


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Olander is fed by a lot of spring water. That combined with lots of ducks/geese makes the park people very careful about when they let people on the ice.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fisherboy said:


> marshmellows?? if no bites its something you can snack on


Seriously the guy only fishes with marshmellows. Took my kids there a couple years back and the dude was pounding the trout on them. He also caught two decent sized channel cats and a bass. You would have to see him in action to believe it. Super nice guy. Gave the kids a hand full of marshmellows to fish with. They both got thier limits. We need more people like him these days.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Any updates? They havent been updating their website this year to tell people what the ice status is.


----------



## Joe Sylvania (Apr 2, 2010)

Wednesday evening I drove pass the park and the flag was still red. Notice open water in the NW corner.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Hope they rope that section off and let us fish soon...


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes there is a pretty big area of open water on the west-northwest side that ducks are keeping open. Today's weather won't help either.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Would like to see it opened. Smaller fish but enough decent ones to keep. Plus it's close to home.
Got stoped before going on nearby pond by Sylvania Twp police. Not worth the trouble to argue with him. What I lauged at was when he said the prior day & that day was above freezing. As if 2 hrs or so would melt the ice when the balance of the days were 25 degrees. I fished it the day before. Ice was 8" at least.
Went to Evergreen Lake (Oak Opening). Managed a dozen gills & 1 crappie. A couple 8" but most were around 6.5 to 7.5.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I know this thread is old now, but the green flag was UP today.


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

That's good news! Finally! Will be there pry this weekend...


----------



## donnie_o8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Me too.. Sat. morning.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I was watching them put up the fence yesterday around the duck pond. I made a few comments about it to 1 of the guys doing it. He agreed with me. Too cold today to try it seagulling. I needed help dragging my shanty & digging holes. LOL


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

I may head out Sunday am. If anyone heads out Sat let us know how you do... Good luck.


----------



## perchfisherman (Jul 2, 2011)

I went to Olander today. I was there 10:00 to 3:30. I caught two crappie, twenty bluegill, and eighteen perch. I was fishing in 9 fow. I was using wax worms.


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice. Great report perchfisherman! I'm hoping to get out there sunday. Might be damn cold tho!!


----------



## toledotim (Jan 29, 2015)

How big were they perch?


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Was out there this afternoon. Kept 19 gills (released 17 & should have released about 6 others). Also 2 9' crappies & 3 perch. The perch were the size ORLANDO is known for - 7"maximun. Lost 1 huge crappie that took off with my Haley while I was trying to get my flasher out of the way. All in all fun. 1st X this yr I used my flipover.

& if the guy that dug my holes for me reads this, thanks again.


----------



## perchfisherman (Jul 2, 2011)

The perch was 6 and 7 inch


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Drove by today and saw around 4 shanties out there... Pretty cold and windy. If it's anyone on here, hope u had some luck!


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Went out a few hours today. Pry 12 gills and 5 perch. All small. Still nice to be out and wasn't as cold as I thought.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Got 20 or so gills today, 2 nice red ears and my first catfish through the ice! Released all including those big red ears... They were 8 and 9 on my tape. 
Cold cold cold today, found out that I can stay out in this weather for 4 hours without a shanty... think I have a problem


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

It never does feel quite as cold when the fish cooperate. 



Capt. Crude said:


> ...........
> Cold cold cold today, found out that I can stay out in this weather for 4 hours without a shanty... think I have a problem


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Out today. Managed to get 33 gills. No perch, crappies or catfish. Size of quite a few of the gills were nice- couple of 8". Saw 2 seagulling in the cold. I had to use my flipover. But I don't use a heater.

& again I had to ask someone to dill my holes. One of the few advantages to being an old fart.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fisherboy said:


> Out today. Managed to get 33 gills. No perch, crappies or catfish. Size of quite a few of the gills were nice- couple of 8". Saw 2 seagulling in the cold. I had to use my flipover. But I don't use a heater.
> 
> & again I had to ask someone to dill my holes. One of the few advantages to being an old fart.


Keep hammering those stunted gills out of there like you guys did last year and the size will probably improve. Nice work!


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Not all of them are stunted. In fact they do appear to be a little larger. Maybe the guys who were taking buckets of them last year will be back.
Too bad the perch don't know how to grow. Those are really stunted. But the pond is close to home & it beats going to Bolles Harbor or Sterling & paying for parking.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree the gills seem to be larger this year...


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

The perch dont seem to grow at all either


----------



## ohdeer78 (Feb 10, 2014)

Shoot we were the ones taking buckets out glad it helped we shall be back at them again sometime soon


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

ohdeer78 said:


> Shoot we were the ones taking buckets out glad it helped we shall be back at them again sometime soon


Hope to yap with you again this year. Was out today even with the wind & cold. Stupid, kind of. But caught 26 gills of which I kept only 13. Was so cold that I had trouble getting those spikes on my Haily & keeping ice out of my top eye. Thought I had my 1st FO sunfish but I could only stretched it to 8 3/4". It was a red-eared. In fact the 4 biggest were red-ears.


----------



## kman10 (Feb 10, 2014)

ohdeer78 stop taking buckets of fish ! Don't be a game hog ! Keeping all them babies Let Em Go Let Them Grow ! Im sure u shoot all the baby deer to Let Em Go Let Em Grow !!!! Hatersgonnahate#2


----------



## ohdeer78 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dont hate kman dont hate


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

kman10 said:


> ohdeer78 stop taking buckets of fish ! Don't be a game hog ! Keeping all them babies Let Em Go Let Them Grow ! Im sure u shoot all the baby deer to Let Em Go Let Em Grow !!!! Hatersgonnahate#2


He was doing the lake a favor. It needed thinned out bad.


----------



## kman10 (Feb 10, 2014)

Let Em Go Let Them Grow ! Only take what u can eat ! Stop With the excuses ohdeer79 grow a set ! hatersgonnahate#2


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

kman10 said:


> Let Em Go Let Them Grow ! Only take what u can eat ! Stop With the excuses ohdeer79 grow a set !


The small gills need to be thinned out from there. They are stunted. Fished there on/off for over 20 years. While your at it thin out some of those smerch!


----------



## kman10 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was out there yesterday only caught 15 compared to normally catching over 100 so either they been thinned out or was a slow bite.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Yesterday was the best bite of the year for me and my dad at a couple lakes. It was about perfect conditions so don't think it should have been a slow bite. Maybe just bad location


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

The Bite yesterday for me there was none stop . Fished 20ft of water . was in a 2 man fish trap . The Vexilar was lite up like a Christmas tree the whole time I was there from about 1:30 to 6:00 . I was the last one out of there . 

Kept 29 gills/ red ears , 4 nice Crappies, and 0 Perch . Could have easily filled 2 5 gallon buckets with the dinkers. The gills and red ears I kept were all 7 or better .

Dwayne


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Was there for 4 hrs today. Slow fishing most of the time. But around 4 the fish came & came. Good thing I am getting slow in my reactions or I would have a lot of cleaning. Wound up with 24gills. Actually 1 was a red-ear sunfish - a nice 9 1/4" Fish Ohio. 1st of year. Funny how the red-ears are good size. I never find much in their bellies either.


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone know hours of Olander? Opening time specifically. Thanks!


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

With the warm weather coming up they'll close it even with 15" of ice. Just kidding (but maybe not)


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

While it doesn't surprise me the lake is done for ice fishing. Stopped yesterday for 20 minutes to BS with a fisherman. Ice was +- 20" with no water on the ice, ie perfect ice. Thought I would try it this afternoon before the jokers closed it. I was too late. I guess they believe ice melts instantly when it gets warm. Will have to locate another pond in the area or wait for the Maumee.


----------

